# KSU LaDO! Final Q5- 2012 Pt.Camps!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12LADO/q5/081212.html


njoy~

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You gotta test those guys for PED's! They tore it up this year! Impressive!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Parma- COME BACK AND FISH!  

They won two of the tournaments off of your spots!!!! 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The Dam and Eagle sanctuary were my spots! That's why I had to bail! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> The Dam and Eagle sanctuary were my spots! That's why I had to bail!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Now thats funny!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The eagle flew the coop- but that dam dam.... afraid we might make it leak I guess


----------

